# What is the most stupid thing you're dog ever did ?



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Share in the joy ! Post the most stupid thing you're dog ever did, be it in training, at home, during trial...wherever!

My list exists of 2 stupid events that come to mind:

1: when dear Robbie was a pup he was in the house one time (and one time only after that) he had been Ill so i wanted to keep an eye on him for a bit so i let him toddle around the livingroom...Didnt really pay to much attention to him since he was nice and relaxed (YEAH RIGHT) I suddenly discovered he was missing...not a sound out of the little bastard! spent 40 minutes looking all through the bloody house and eventualy called my husband at work wo proceded to come home to help the search mission....we spent another 30 minutes searching untill we sat down on the sofa trying to think what to do next...husband sat down and sofa went YELPPPPP....he checks under sofa...no pup ! punches sofa YELPPPPP checks behind sofa....no pup! moves sofa from wall....3 month old sofa...big fking HOLE IN BACK...pup in hole and all the way down the sofa having a nice nap! ratbastard!


2: more embarrasing then stupid really...going to you're trial for PH1 with Kars....having a great day with minimal point loss...being called to the trialjury who proceeds to give you you're points and congratulate you during which moment you're dog decides to take a piss and do it on the trialjury's leg! not one of Kars's better moments indeed :lol: (was funny tho plus I thought the trialjury was a prick so it was a bonus of sorts)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Got stuck under my bed. I kept hearing this low moaning but couldn't find the origin.

Finally found him. He crawled under for a toy and couldn't back out. Maybe forward crawling is lower than backward crawling.



Alice, yours sound kinda smart, actually. This really had no "smart" element. LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Maybe forward crawling is lower than backward crawling.


It is! I know it because I've tried it. Think I was visiting the bank manager at the time :lol:.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Got stuck under my bed. I kept hearing this low moaning but couldn't find the origin.
> 
> Finally found him. He crawled under for a toy and couldn't back out. Maybe forward crawling is lower than backward crawling.
> 
> ...



lol should have said annoying instead of stupid...by the time I found robbie I ws ready to drown the little bastard :lol:


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe the time he snapped a canine tooth by running into a truck...?

or the time he broke two bottom incisors by running into a tree...?

or the time he shattered the two top incisors by running into a wall...?

or the time he tried to run across a rope bridge, fell through the gaps and got stuck...?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> it is! I know it because i've tried it. Think i was visiting the bank manager at the time :lol:.


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zJv0gssH2s&NR=1


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

or this ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVCXqMD6DXY&feature=related


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Come home with me.:-$


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Unknown to me MoJo dropped his bone in the toilet. THe next morning I flushed without seeing the bone. As you may have guessed things didn't go down as they should for a 2 year old condo. I took the lid off the tank trying to see if something was amiss. The dumb ass dog come charging over jumps up on the tank lid that was sitting on the seat, knocks it to the floor and of course breaks it. Later I realized his bone was missing and 2+2 equals bone stuck in toilet. I had to remove the toilet and turn it upside down to retreive the bone. The lid would have cost about $200 with shipping. I ended up just buying a new toilet. Freaking dog! ](*,)#-o:lol:


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

The time Hank climbed up to the top our hay stack, Probly 6 or 7 bails high and sprinted off onto his face, looks at me chewing and spitting dirt and thinks to himself that that could have been fun. So he tries it again 20 seconds later. Nope not fun.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Takes off after a ball, but instead of the flying ball target-locks onto a flying bird. Goes racing off into the sunset. Thankfully he has a solid call-off and I had an e-collar on him for backup. Was just a few feet away from a major busy street when he turned around and came runing back. #-o

Or...

First time in a big chest-deep puddle. Runs into it with a ball, drops the ball which promptly sinks, then starts spinning in little circles in the middle and barking/biting at the water trying to get the ball back. No e-collar, and brain had a meltdown, not responding to anything I say. 20 minutes later his ears are looking blue and he is shaking all over but still not leaving the puddle. I finally waded out up to my knees until I could grab him and drag him out. Yes, we got the ball back, a week later when the puddle dried out... :roll:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Had one male walk up to a female dutchie and hike his leg in the snow and piss on her and the snow, then the younger mali boy got let out and whats does dipshit do but go and lick the snow that was colored yellow](*,). Female dutchie is gone but both boys are here still.


----------



## Keith Black (May 5, 2010)

I let my 5 month old dutch shepherd in and I sat down on the couch to watch tv.....he comes right in front of me looks at me then at the tv then back at me takes one step forward lifts his leg and pisses all over me..........


----------



## Nick Jenkins (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe not the dumbest but today had the dog jump in the bed of my truck and she tried to do it from the side, nailed her face on the cable connected to the tailgate. Then fell backwards on the ground. Sometime she can be so athletic and othertimes she acts like she should be in the special olympics.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

How about one of my wife's GSD eating the interior on our 2 year old Ford Ranger?
Or my American Bull Dog female not wanting to come out of a pond we let her swim in while visiting Tennessee. Of course the e-collar she was wearing stopped working then. We tried to coax her out for 45 minutes. She finally came out when we started to drive away. She LOVED water, used to swim along the edge of the lake at home and jump up out of the water, make a BIG splash and then bite at it when it came down


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

moved out of my parents basement.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

Keith Black said:


> I let my 5 month old dutch shepherd in and I sat down on the couch to watch tv.....he comes right in front of me looks at me then at the tv then back at me takes one step forward lifts his leg and pisses all over me..........


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Winner!

:mrgreen:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Last winter I went to the airport to pick up my wife, so I was gone for about 6 hours or so. Truusje had a litter of 4 week old puppies in one of the puppy kennels. She jumped out of the puppy kennel and somehow knocked open the door to the indoor training room. She took EVERY piece of protection equipment out of the training room and scattered it all over my yard........AFTER SHE CHEWED A FEW HOLES IN EVERY PIECE. 
I mean every piece had a few holes in it..........about 20 sleeves, 3 or 4 bite suits, 3 leather scratch pants, a leather apron, she chewed the strings off of about 10 balls, chewed the handles off of several tug toys, even chewed a couple leather leashes in half. She did several thousand dollars worth of damage to my equipment, and some of the water lines that were near the open door in the training room froze.
I drove in my driveway and it looked like a hurricane had blown through my yard. And the proud bitch was standing in the middle of the yard with a suit jacket in her mouth wagging her tail like she was waiting for me to tell her what a good girl she was.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Last winter I went to the airport to pick up my wife, so I was gone for about 6 hours or so. Truusje had a litter of 4 week old puppies in one of the puppy kennels. She jumped out of the puppy kennel and somehow knocked open the door to the indoor training room. She took EVERY piece of protection equipment out of the training room and scattered it all over my yard........AFTER SHE CHEWED A FEW HOLES IN EVERY PIECE.
> I mean every piece had a few holes in it..........about 20 sleeves, 3 or 4 bite suits, 3 leather scratch pants, a leather apron, she chewed the strings off of about 10 balls, chewed the handles off of several tug toys, even chewed a couple leather leashes in half. She did several thousand dollars worth of damage to my equipment, and some of the water lines that were near the open door in the training room froze.
> I drove in my driveway and it looked like a hurricane had blown through my yard. And the proud bitch was standing in the middle of the yard with a suit jacket in her mouth wagging her tail like she was waiting for me to tell her what a good girl she was.


Wouldn't say that was stupid Mike, but a nice good bitch that knows what she wants in life when your not around.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Last winter I went to the airport to pick up my wife, so I was gone for about 6 hours or so. Truusje had a litter of 4 week old puppies in one of the puppy kennels. She jumped out of the puppy kennel and somehow knocked open the door to the indoor training room. She took EVERY piece of protection equipment out of the training room and scattered it all over my yard........AFTER SHE CHEWED A FEW HOLES IN EVERY PIECE.
> I mean every piece had a few holes in it..........about 20 sleeves, 3 or 4 bite suits, 3 leather scratch pants, a leather apron, she chewed the strings off of about 10 balls, chewed the handles off of several tug toys, even chewed a couple leather leashes in half. She did several thousand dollars worth of damage to my equipment, and some of the water lines that were near the open door in the training room froze.
> I drove in my driveway and it looked like a hurricane had blown through my yard. And the proud bitch was standing in the middle of the yard with a suit jacket in her mouth wagging her tail like she was waiting for me to tell her what a good girl she was.



whats that old sayin again ? " when the boss is away the dutchie will play! " :lol:

im sorry its not a lauching matter (I'll try and restrain myself)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The dumbest thing?? I would have to say grab a 350lb bear by the face. Winchester and remington, two bros. jumped up and caught this bear as it attempted to jump over them coming out of the tree. The bear caught Winchester by the leg. and near removed the hide from it.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Well with Bulldogs, lots of dumb and embarassing moments but I cant think of anything dumber than when my female pup bite an electrical cord, got shocked off, realized it pissed her off and went back for revenge..... I've never moved so fast lol.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My dog chased a lake nutria (big beaver like thing) down into a hole in the side of the bank. The hole was full of water except about one inch at the top. My dumbass dog wouldn't come out of the hole despite the fact he was drowning. I dove into the water, in the freezing cold, and in the middle of the night with a tiny flashlight that barely worked and pulled him out by the tail and the idiot, gasping for breath and nearly dead went back in. I finally said screw it. He ended up not drowning, how I do not know. 

The same dog chased a HUGE raccoon into a hole. I could hear him and the raccoon fighting in tight quarters. I could hear him shaking the racoon and I knew he was getting torn up but he was too stupid to quit. Come to find out there was a huge den of them down there, about 6 of them were mauling his face at the same time. When I finally dragged him out of there he was almost unrecognizable. He finally healed up though, and I had to fill the hole in to keep him from attempting revenge. I got my own revenge with the rifle.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

The day, when my dog was 5 weeks old, left his litter mates momentarily to see the strange Welsh Bloke who had come to look at him.

Poor bugger, has regretted it ever since!

Mark


----------



## Max Laddon (Jun 15, 2010)

this is a tough one theres so many to choose from. 

The stupidest thing my heeler Lola has ever done was from when she was just about 7 or 8 months old i think. I was at a beach playing fetch with her for a while and decided to sit down and let her rest. Lola isn't a very playful dog with other dogs so she usually just lays down by me when we are done playing fetch and watches other dogs or people. There was a group of 3 very playful puppies playing and they ran into a busy street above the beach, cars were everywhere. As this happened my phone rang and i looked at my pocket. When i heard the commotion of a bunch of cars stopping and honking and dog owners running I look up and see Lola running full speed towards the street after the other pups. I yelled recall but she decided to be STUPID that time and ignore me. I ran to where the beach met the road and saw Lola way past all the other pups herding them back to the beach. Luckily all the dogs were safe. That scared the shit out of me and was a major reason i started using e collar because i needed control in all situations.

honorable mention: Lola ate a leather sandal and I didnt find out until she puked a huge pile of leather onto my kitchen floor


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trooper has no spacial or body awareness when he gets excited and races around the yard. (Butt scootin boogie) He runs into fences, knocks over BBQ pits, flower beds #-oHe Ran into the side of my wife's car when I opened the gate once during his blasts around the yard. Damn near knocked himself stupid but bounced up and kept zooming around like nothing happened. Nice dent in the car door. :roll: 
Even Thunder moves out of his way. If by chance Thunder doesn't see him coming , Tropper may get slammed to the ground. When he heads towards me a loud "AHHHH" gets him thinking.....a bit!
A firm "QUIT" will stop him. Then he thinks the world dropped on his head.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

When we came back from watching the KNPV Championships in 2009, we found Victor in his kennel with an enormous cut on his forearm, blood pouring out of it and all the floor wet with blood and water. The only thing that could have cut it open must have been the water pan, along which he must have stood dancing because he heard us arriving. When we openend the kennel, the fool just stood there as if saying: so what are you waiting for? Let's go out and have some fun!

Instead, we had to visit the vet's and get him stitched. Vet gave him some aneasthetics, but as Vic started hallucinating, he suddenly sank his teeth deep into my husband's arm (stupid, forgot to muzzle him). Good thing is that he's got a good bite and grip, so apart from some nasty holes that healed, there was no permanent damage done. Stupid dog had to stay there overnight, and it wasn't till the next morning when we picked him up that he finally peed! So he had been saving it since the morning before we left for the championship......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I forgot all about one of the Border terriers I had that got stuck in (inside) a tree.
He ran into an old dead tree that had a raccoon up inside. We walked around the tree trying to see where it opened up and he decided to climb up after it.
It narrowed down about 15 ft up and he tried to jam his way through it to get to the raccoon. Got stuck and we had to send someone back to the farmer's place for a chain saw. 
I cut the tree about 2-3 ft above him then carefully opened it up enough with a folding saw to get him out. 
We never did get the raccoon.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dogs in my case, I never actually had these dogs swimming but they had been on the boat a number of times.

One day they just decided to jump off the back and both sunk like a rock momentarily, I had to jump in and help them tards back into the boat. They were better after that incident.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/ACD.jpg


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bit me...(or was that the smartest thing?):-\":-\"


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Asked my Lab if he wanted dinner so he jumped in a 360o circle and launched himself. Launched full force right into the wall next to the hallway to the kitchen. Hit his head so hard he just stood there with head/tail down looking at me and a couple seconds later pissed himself. Felt horrible for him, but he's since watched where he's running to. 

Except tonight when I told him to hup the gate into the kitchen and instead of just hupping the gate he plowed 'over' the laundry hamper and through the gate, doing a bit of damage to everything in the process.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"GSD gets head stuck in wall"

http://internet-pets.blogspot.com/

The LA Times describes Rebel's dramatic rescue: 

_An officer got on either side of the wall, tucked in the dog's ears and nudged him back and forth for about 30 minutes before getting him out safely. Huffman said Rebel assisted in his own rescue and knew the officers were there to help him. The dog made it clear to officers when he was uncomfortable and would stiffen his hind legs to assist as they pulled him out, he said._


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Ate a whole bag of dog food at once. Didn't know about it until x-rays showed belly full of food......dog was so bloated and couldn't walk or move...

...had to go the vet on a holiday to get x-rays and very expensive medicine to make him throw up. Wanted to eat dinner later that night. Didn't get any. lol

Store food under lock and key now.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My APBT/AST swam across the Yakima river when she was aorund 9 months old. She was after a Goose that we had shot. Damn dog, she almost got hypothermia, it was October. She also ate a big screen TV, think she was playing with a ball in the house and bounced it into the TV. Came home and there was a hole in the screen. I have no idea how she didn't get shocked. Then there is the time that she got stuck up a tree chasing a rodent of some sort. The time that she dove off the boat docks in the middle of winter in the ice to get a freaking stick. I was able to get her clsoe enough to the dock to throw a leash around her neck and pull her in. She's a great dog but in her younger days, a bit wild. 

Judge......well, really he doesn't do stupid things except blow me off. lol lol


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Whats with the expensive meds, when Peroxide will do?

Hmm, everythime I think of something stupid my dog did, I was the stupid one!

He has bit me a few times, always being too slow or putting my parts in the wrong place. Such as kicking the sleeve away,from a prey driven young dog hitting puberty, or putting my hand in his mouth instead of the tug or ball. One time we did tease him up real bad without a bite and he grabbed my arm as we were about to step off the field. However he was smart enough to let go before he bit down too hard. 

Only other time I got bit, was the decoys fault. Attack on handler for the first time, off leash, recall off another decoy and the attacker hid behing me, instead of putting himself between me and the dog and my dog grabbed my arm, as he came in. He realized his mistake, just in time and again didn't bite down much, but damn if those teeth don't still leave bruises and hurt a bit.

The only thing my dog does that is stupid, is act stupid, when he damn well knows what I want him to do. Stubern prick! My husband pulls that same card.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Had a rottie break into my garage, broke the door down, and then proceeded to get up on workbench and pull down a 4 gallon bucket of Di-Trak rat poison blocks off of a shelf..(professional pest control). The dog ate about 1/3 or the bucket of the poison. (lbs of it) I was VERY worried for the dog, I called poison control and the manufacturer, both who told me not to worry about it...dog weighed 95 lbs...turns out they were right, no major illness or effects that I could tell...but I was still worried...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Had a rottie break into my garage, broke the door down, and then proceeded to get up on workbench and pull down a 4 gallon bucket of Di-Trak rat poison blocks off of a shelf..(professional pest control). The dog ate about 1/3 or the bucket of the poison. (lbs of it) I was VERY worried for the dog, I called poison control and the manufacturer, both who told me not to worry about it...dog weighed 95 lbs...turns out they were right, no major illness or effects that I could tell...but I was still worried...



Dogs and garages
I live trapped a squirrel in my attic and was going to take it to the park the next day because it was late.
My KBT bitch broke through a garage window, climbed up 6 shelves and destroyed the cage AND the squirrel. Cut the crap out of her mouth (trap) and belly (glass) in the process but didn't care one bit.
She was one of my CH show dogs. Hard to take the terror out of a terrier!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Had a rottie break into my garage, broke the door down, and then proceeded to get up on workbench and pull down a 4 gallon bucket of Di-Trak rat poison blocks off of a shelf..(professional pest control). The dog ate about 1/3 or the bucket of the poison. (lbs of it) I was VERY worried for the dog, I called poison control and the manufacturer, both who told me not to worry about it...dog weighed 95 lbs...turns out they were right, no major illness or effects that I could tell...but I was still worried...


Had an identical situation with my pitX bitch in the garage, climbing up and opening a cabinet to help herself to a package of anticoagulant rat poison. Luckily I found out almost immediately. Threw her in the tub, gave salt to make her vomit, tubed her a lot of water, made her vomit again, to make sure all of it came out. It was in blocks, so pretty easy to see it was all there...

Stupid dog is still here.


----------



## Tracy Klopp (Nov 8, 2009)

My dog chased a full MOON once!

I was practicing a motivational send out with a tennis ball and it was one of those days that it's nice and bright out and there is a full moon...well, Loki caught sight of the full moon and started to chase it. 

It took me a second to understand what he was doing because he kept lifting himself up toward the sky while running and when I looked up...the moon was the perfect shape and size of a tennis ball!!

I stopped him short of running off the field and into the road! Whew!!


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Whats with the expensive meds, when Peroxide will do?


Because we thought he had bloat until they did the x-rays at the emergency clinic. And the meds to make him vomit were mildly sedating so he wouldn't be in too much agony throwing it all up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Had an identical situation with my pitX bitch in the garage, climbing up and opening a cabinet to help herself to a package of anticoagulant rat poison. Luckily I found out almost immediately. Threw her in the tub, gave salt to make her vomit, tubed her a lot of water, made her vomit again, to make sure all of it came out. It was in blocks, so pretty easy to see it was all there...
> 
> Stupid dog is still here.


This was anti-coagulant too...the dog literally ate at least a pound or two. lbs of it...just made her drink alot...dog was fine....It was big blocks as well....greenish..too late to make her puke it out......they said not to worry, I did worry...but it was fine...

If your larger dog eats some rat or mouse poison, it is NOT as big of a deal as you might think....that is what I learned..that and never make some BS repair on a door with dogs....

same dog decided to eat some ceramic tiles that she pulled off of the floor while I was at work...

and an ounce of weed (it was 20 yrs ago)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a white German Shepherd bitch years ago that ate through the metal garage door and walked up to the elementary school and wandered the halls looking for me and my younger brother until AC took her away. Keep in mind that this was a twelve year old, deaf, blind, and overweight dog with severe HD, and had to cross a major highway to get to the school, which was about two miles away. We had been keeping her in the garage because she had started to become incontinent while in the house with no one home.

Our garage door was completely destroyed, we had to pay a huge fine to get her out of the pound, and every single tooth she had was worn down to the gums (which were cut to hell), so she had to live on a softer diet the rest of her life (which wasn't very long; I believe we put her down a few months later). ](*,)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

These bozos knocked over my 55 inch TV - lucky for me, I was a few feet away and caught it before it hit the floor, but damn that thing is heavy. 

Lacey's most braindead moment. She used to get up on my roof from the deck. My kids were playing in the yard and we have a resident neighborhood fox. Lacey bailed off my roof a good 8 feet down and probably 8-10 feet out to get the fox. Perfect 10 landing though.

Other one, throwing a tennis ball off my deck. Rather than going down the stairs, idiot jumps off the side of the deck and lands 10 feet below. Not a perfect 10 landing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Lacey's most braindead moment. She used to get up on my roof from the deck. My kids were playing in the yard and we have a resident neighborhood fox. Lacey bailed off my roof a good 8 feet down and probably 8-10 feet out to get the fox. Perfect 10 landing though.


in my old neighborhood there was a house with 4-5 great danes that always hung out on the roof...it was ridiculous...they even crapped all over it, always a shitload of piles on there...it smelled and was an eyesore for sure, glad they weren't my neighbors when I was selling my house.. LOL


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

Not MY dog, but a buddies...

He had a lab / rott mix that was straight up bad ass with the features of a rott, and a jet black coat. Beautiful dog, very laid back, but intimidating due to his size, for a lot of people. 

One day, another buddie and I were in the local grocery store when we ran into the owner of said dog. As we were shooting the shit we hear a "ruckus" commence from the vicinity of the store entrance in the form of screams and such. As we look up the aisle toward the sound of said "ruckus", we see this huge black blur go streaking by the aisle at the far end, and when said blur saw us, it commenced to hit the brakes and go sliding past the aisle. It was his dog, who promptly ran down the aisle to link up with his owner.

He drove a pick up truck and the dog would ride in back, and on this day the dog apparently got bored and decided to join his owner rather than hang out in the back of the truck as usual. I guess you never know what may find its way through those automatic doors in those big box stores.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Turco got ahold of one of those body pillows, got it out in the yard, and proceded to completely gut it. Later that week, my husband was doing yard cleanup, and burning all of the trash he found. (we live in the boonies - no garbage service). He picked up the shredded pillowcase, and tosses it into the fire. Turco comes flying around the corner, and sticks his head IN THE FIRE to try to get it back! I grab his collar and drag him away, but when I let go, he went right back and did it AGAIN! #-o 

He had some singed whiskers, but was otherwise unhurt, thank goodness.

Then, I was taking the garbage out, when he comes racing out at me, all teeth and raised fur, growling like a madman. I had a long dark raincoat on with a hood, and he thought some stranger was in his yard! Fortunately, I pulled the hood down and spoke to him and he stopped about 3ft away and recognized me! :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Tracy Klopp said:


> My dog chased a full MOON once!
> 
> I was practicing a motivational send out with a tennis ball and it was one of those days that it's nice and bright out and there is a full moon...well, Loki caught sight of the full moon and started to chase it.
> 
> ...


Ding Ding Ding, I think we have a winner!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> in my old neighborhood there was a house with 4-5 great danes that always hung out on the roof...it was ridiculous...they even crapped all over it, always a shitload of piles on there...it smelled and was an eyesore for sure, glad they weren't my neighbors when I was selling my house.. LOL


Gross! I put lattice work up over the deck after she bailed off. But usually she'd just bark at people coming up to the door  Death from above.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Our GSD, Boss, that we lost this fall LOVED to go anywhere. If the tailgate to the truck was down, he'd go get in it and wait for us to either go somewhere or tell him to get out.

One afternoon this summer we decided to load everyone up to go play in the lake. 

We let Boss out and he took off towards the truck. Scott was down there at the back of it messing around with crates and he couldn't just jump in. So as he's impatiently circling the truck he randomly decides to Bo Duke it across the hood of Scott's brand new Charger Police Cruiser! 

This is a dog that has never jumped on vehicles in his life, a husband who was either in the police academy or fresh out, and a shiny new police car!!!

Scott about died. 

Boss got to jump in the back of the truck finally. 

I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

my do is no s o stupid to confuse you'r wit yor.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Lamar Blackmor said:


> my do is no s o stupid to confuse you'r wit yor.


 
Doh#-o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dwyras Brown said:


> Doh#-o


you understood that ? 

wanna share coze i aint got me a clue what that is sposed to mean :lol:


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Didn't understand it at all. I was wondering if the dog understands him. If he does, have the dog translate for use here. Lamar has to be dyslexic.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Dwyras Brown said:


> Didn't understand it at all. I was wondering if the dog understands him. If he does, have the dog translate for use here. Lamar has to be dyslexic.


No Lamar is just someone playing around under one of their fake names . Originally Lamar knew how to spell when he came on here but his character has evolved into one who now only does illiterate drive bys on WDF discussions from time to time .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> No Lamar is just someone playing around under one of their fake names . Originally Lamar knew how to spell when he came on here but his character has evolved into one who now only does illiterate drive bys on WDF discussions from time to time .


I think it's a tumor. :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> No Lamar is just someone playing around under one of their fake names . Originally Lamar knew how to spell when he came on here but his character has evolved into one who now only does illiterate drive bys on WDF discussions from time to time .





Nicole Stark said:


> I think it's a tumor. :lol:


He doesn't seem to have much trouble getting his point across here


Lamar Blackmor said:


> sounds like a real winner of a human being. this jerkoff should have a pet rock. jeff gambler you sound like a pompous snob yourself. take your benzos and shove them up your yanghole.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> He doesn't seem to have much trouble getting his point across here


He doesn't seem to have a problem with irony either . 

" my do is no s o stupid to confuse you'r wit yor. "


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My dogs seem to be uneventful I cant think of any thing so I'll tell about a club mates dog.
During there critique at a Regional the dog for what ever reason started dry humping and ejaculated for all to see the Judge stopped waited till he was finished before he finished
I should also mention the handler was a Lutheran Minster.


----------

